# Sticky  What cage do you own? (poll)



## Brian

sorry if any of these are repeated, if i missed any cages tell me and i can put it in


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: What cage do you own?!?*

I have a variety of home made enclosures, but I am adding Critter Nations very shortly.


----------



## Brian

*Re: What cage do you own?!?*

Ugh ema just to let you know... Getting the single CN here to BC will cost you 237$. To get it to Vancouver that's what it cost. I forgot what site but if your ordering one and can't find it cheaper I'll find what site it was.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: What cage do you own?!?*

if you need to edit the poll and can't just ask a mod


----------



## Kiko

*Re: What cage do you own?!?*

I voted ferret nation, but I also own.

Martins 695x2
Guinea pig cagesx3
Martins 690x2
Martins 680,1
Critter Nation, 1
super pet exotics, 1
super pet critter my first home 1


----------



## Meep

*Re: What cage do you own?!?*

I have a Super Pet Habitat Defined Home For Rats, a Marchioro Sara 82 C2 and a Franken-Cage.


----------



## TamSmith

*Re: What cage do you own?!?*

I clicked CN because it's my favorite but I also have a Petco rat manor that got for free with a rescue. I HATE it. and a marchioro Tommy cage (not listed) for my single geri girl I got it used on craigs list and I LOVE it. I had a SP habitat defined for rats a few weeks ago but I hated it so much I gave it away to someone who promised not to use it for rats haha 

Oh and I also have some kind of huge SP cage that my mom found in the trash a few weeks ago. I'm not sure what kind it is because I didn't buy it. I'm going to clean it up and use it for a hospital cage. It's in great condition and had a whole bunch of unused things inside of it like a bag of food and a bag of bedding and a brand new igloo, wood chews, and toys. It's awesome that my mom just found it! I sanitized all the toys and froze the bedding and wood chews but threw out the food because it wasn't any good.


----------



## RatMomSC

*Re: What cage do you own?!?*

Right now, our girls are in the Super Pet Deluxe My First Home For Exotics. We're moving in a few weeks though so all my rat babies will be upgraded to the Critter Nation! ;D


----------



## Brian

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

Nice, if you do upgrade it is an amazing cage you WILL looooove it


----------



## pood

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

holy crap, the ferret nation looks epic.

I guess I know what I'll get next if I do like raising rats.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*



pood said:


> holy crap, the ferret nation looks epic.
> 
> I guess I know what I'll get next if I do like raising rats.


...and the critter nation is even better than the ferret nation!


----------



## Wanda

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

My two lovely rats are looking very ... ehhhh .... comfortable in their humble double unit critter nation.


----------



## minkamuffin

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

I have the All Living Things - Premium Ferret Cage, but it's not on the list


----------



## Nagi

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

I have an old school ALT 3 lvl cage. n_n I don't like the mesh lvl floors...I'm still looking to get something to cover it up.


----------



## smesyna

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

I voted martins 699 (can't believe I'm the only one with one) but I use my double CN for my fosters. I like the martins 699 better, but the CN is my second favorite. I technically have a bunch of other smaller cages that i've been gradually giving away and selling.


----------



## Nienor

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

I have a homemade cage built out of a closet (80x50x160 cm) that is suiteable for up to 4 rats .. I sometimes take care of rats whose owner go on holidays and they live in there.
My rats live i a cage especially built for rats by a German company. It is called Unidom and made out of steel. Newer ones are made out of aluminium. Its about 90x56x180 cm and suitable for 6 rats - and I keep 6 in there  I love my Unidom =)


----------



## Alethea

*Re: What cage do you own?!? (POLL)*

Nienor, I think I saw that cage in the picture thread for cages, that is really something that you don't see everyday. I would be awesome if I could purchase one of those in the states


----------



## Kolkri

I have the martin cage 690 for my two boys. Perfect fit for the spot and for them.


----------



## jojo

Hi I have a Ferret Kimgdom ( Australian Versions)










An old pic of my ferret kingdom (couple months ago)

have lots more in cage now


----------



## Zenia

I have a double FN. I looooove it!


----------



## Snippet

I voted for 'Bird Cage' as that is what describes my cage best. I have a Liberta Abode.


----------



## wendyrblack

I have totally spoiled my first 2 boys with a Savic Royal Suite all for themselves...they only really live in the top half though!!! : sorry about the horrible quality of the pic, I used my phone


----------



## ratgurl1980

http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/h-600hr.jpg

This is the cage I currently own. I have been keeping 2 rats in here and it seems to be enough room for them. I am currently trying to figure out a way to put some toys in there to give them some entertainment.


----------



## Jaguar

the martins highrise isn't even big enough for one rat let alone two, it's actually a hamster cage (hense the H-600HR title - hamster 600 highrise) though i believe it is listed in rat because it can be a temporary hospital/travel cage. are you sure it's that one and not the larger 690 or 695?


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq

I just got the super pet my first home multi floor deluxe ferret home for my 4 almost full grown female ratties and they absolitely LOVE IT! I really wanted the CN but unfortunately I don't have the money right now:/ but this is definitely awesome till I've saved up enough!


----------



## Critter Aficionado

Until the boy is neutered and recovered (he'll be neutered at the beginning of next month with the rat savvy exotics veterinarian's permission) we have two cages set up, one is a My First Home for Exotics that they'll be moved to, and the other is an altered (my fiance spent seven hours putting 1/4 and 1/2 inch spaced mesh over the outside so the girls couldn't escape) ferret cage of the same size. I will have to post pictures later when I can get some batteries for my fiance's battery-munching digital camera.


----------



## leesanova

I don't have a cage listed. I got it for free from someone who got it for free for a rescued squirrel. I think it was probably a chinchilla cage.

It is 36w"x24l"x48h" with a pull out tray and green pvc coated wire 1x1 spacing. It has two levels that go across the back and one side, and a large ramp that goes from the top to the bottom in one direction. They are 1x1/2" spacing and coated in black pvc coated wire. It also has two doors with metal clips to close. 

I put many hammocks in it but I'm gonna add an extra level and break up that ramp to go in different directions. For now I weaved a fabric rope through it for something to grab on to, and a dog rope that intersects the ramp so they don't feel like it is such a long way down.

I don't know how to add a picture, but when I figure it out, I'll post it.


----------



## Ellen_Farrah

Brian said:


> sorry if any of these are repeated, if i missed any cages tell me and i can put it in


Marchioro Ferret Cage


----------



## Hellsus

A Royal Suite ;D


----------



## shooper

I have the prevue corner cage (its huge) and I like it a lot, as long as the rats are litter trained. If they pee on the shelves, its a pain to clean everything!


----------



## LoneOakRats

I voted Double Critter Nation, but I also have a Martin's R-695, a Martin's F-475, a Petco Rat Manor, a couple of ALT cages, and some modified guinea pig/rabbit cages.


----------



## Scuff

I'm not sure if you can get them in other parts of the country, but I've got the Chinchilla Tower from Maine Cage Factory.

http://www.mainecagefactory.com/ferret.html

Maybe add a generic 'Other' category to the list?


----------



## Lou

I have a Savic Royal Suite


----------



## jessskater

I voted free range, My rat lives in my room 24/7.


----------



## ratsrulesok

right the list
two zoozone ones for hospital and birthing cage
a leonardo one (aweful had to wire it up)
and a Liberta Explorer awesome cage which I ma hoping to get another soon.


----------



## pinkfearie

I cant see mine on the poll but I have a critter 3 and am upgrading to a Furet XL soon  Just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## RatMan141

I have the Ferret Nation double level w/ ramps. It's a lot of space for just 2 rats


----------



## Rattymonday

I have a double Critter Nation and I LOVE it! 4 boys reside in it now, and I'm hoping to move my newest two in pretty soon...
I'm also hoping to buy the add-on by the end of summer.. Before I don't have a job anymore....


----------



## Jaguar

well, when this poll was originally posted, i had a mesh-covered double ferret nation. i've sinced moved on to a martins r-680 and have never looked back. ;D


----------



## ratspal

I don't have any of those cages... It is a four level one, but none of those.


----------



## emmabooboo

I have the All Living Things Luxury Rat Home.  My only real complaint about it is that the doors are kind of flimsy and bend easily. Well, that and it's kind of a pain the clean because the clips on the different levels get hung up when you move them. My girl loves it, though!!! Loads of space for her to run around, and I'm getting ready to put my 2nd girl in it, and I'm sure there will be plenty of room for both to play.


----------



## tinytippytoes

Hi there  1st post. I just bought my Martins 699 from a FN. The Ruud is much better fit for me. I sold the FN and I really loved it but it was too darn big and hard to clean for my tiny studio.  Tomorrows my 1st day officially cleaning the whole thing. Am I sick that I can't wait. :


----------



## Werepuppy

I use a Luna 400 (7-rat cage) and keep a Furet Plus as backup (4-rat cage)


----------



## Bananana

We started out with a PetCo Rat Manor, then we decided it was too small and built a gigantic, grotto-style clunker of a cage. That cage served us well for a couple years before we could afford to get Critter Nations, but man, I'm really, really glad that we have CNs now. 

We got two double Critter Nations back in May (I temporarily went insane and decided that we could afford it) and they are so much better than our old cages. I see why they're so popular! 

We still have the Rat Manor to use as a travel/quarantine cage, and we bought one of the large guinea pig/rabbit Superpet cages also for use as travel cages.


----------



## Ruairidh

We have a Rat Manor, and so far my girls love it. It seems to be just the right size for the two of them. I suppose if I were to get another it would be a little small, and I don't know what will happen when they stop growing and are the size of my roommate's forearm (little weeds. It's fully expected that they'll be huge like 'Phee's dad.) but for now... Well, it's better than their travel cage, and the cage I started out with all those millions of years ago, which is a budgie cage.... Which they hated while I was forced to stay at my mom's for over a month this summer... 

There is also the issue that it's the right size for my tiny apartment, and fits in a perfect spot in the living room so they know they're being paid attention to all the time.


----------



## prairieorchid

I love my Critter Nation!! I wanted one but couldn't afford to buy one at any of the chain type pet stores...$499.99!!! for a double!! Then someone posted about Flower Town Chinchillas..$274.99 plus $63.00 for shipping! That was so amazing I ordered two of them. They arrived just 5 days after I ordered them. I am having fun decorating them and my ratties seem to enjoy all the room as well. I am glad I didn't waste money trying other cages and just went straight for the CN.


----------



## pipsqueak

I have my girls in an "All Living Things: Luxury rat pet home"
Its pretty big, before I got my second girl I had just the one in something much smaller.
But we had the cage I have now on sale for 50% off at my old work (petsmart) so instead of the $80usd,
I only paid $36 with my employee discount included <3
And since it was much bigger I decided to go ahead and get my other girl  
They absolutely love climbing up and down the cage walls and running down the ramps.


----------



## pipsqueak

emmabooboo said:


> I have the All Living Things Luxury Rat Home.  My only real complaint about it is that the doors are kind of flimsy and bend easily. Well, that and it's kind of a pain the clean because the clips on the different levels get hung up when you move them. My girl loves it, though!!! Loads of space for her to run around, and I'm getting ready to put my 2nd girl in it, and I'm sure there will be plenty of room for both to play.


I have that same cage 
I agree about the flimsiness of the cage though, and it is such a pain to clean those ramps, though if you have a little tube on your vacuum you can just use that to pick up the bedding and food droppings that get on it.
Or just knock it all off the sides into the base of the cage and then wipe them down. Since it is such a pain to take the levels off all the time.


----------



## VanceVEP72

My girls reside in an All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home, but this one is not listed in the poll


----------



## VanceVEP72

Initially, I found the All Living Things Luxury Rat Home to be difficult to clean, but once we lived with it for a while and found the best arrangement for everything, it seems much better now. We only use one of the ramps between two of the levels. Having fewer ramps was part of the key to making it easier to clean. The girls don't really need them and they get much more exercise climbing the cage bars instead. If they ever get too old to climb like that, the ramps can make a return. 

Also, I do agree about the shelves and the way the clips get hung up on the bars (causing the shelf to sit uneven). We've had a couple of the clips break which made it worse. The solution was to take a short self-tapping screw and a large washer and secure the shelf to the bars (similar to the way some food bowls attach to the side of a cage). Now they don't move around so much and cleaning is even easier.


----------



## DistinctlyBenign

I have a homemade cage I contracted my brother to make me. Cost around $80 for materials, has a drawer in the bottom. My rats seem to like it.

Pic:


----------



## Rozlyn

I currently have a cage from the Quality Cage Company, but I just purchased a *Martin's R-680 The Rat Lodge*, powder-coated and with a flip-top lid. I don't plan on owning more than 2 rats at a time anymore, so I thought this would be perfect for them. I'm looking forward to getting it soon!


----------



## CarrieD

I have an All Living Things Luxury Rat Home, a Marshall Small Animal Penthouse (huge!) and a Petco Rat Manor that I got to house degus, (I need all metal for them.) 

I like the All Living Things the best - it's perfect for two, very easy to clean and rearrange. 

The Marshall is giant, and a good price for the size - not the best quality, however. I got it for a group of four adoptees, but it's got wide bar spacing and I kind of prefer the smaller bar spacing for ease of climbing. It needed some modification to make it rat-worthy, (I had to zip tie the plastic slide out tray to the bottom of the cage) but the babies seem to love it. 

I also have a Super Pet Habitat Defined Home for Rats, which I hate. Terrible design, but it was on sale for $17 (!!) and I picked it up to use for emergencies.


----------



## hellostevie

I have an "All Living Things® Luxury Rat Pet Home". It's perfect for just my two girls. I do plan on moving up soon to the Ferret Nation however, seems a little more roomy, and I love spoiling them with new toys all the time. Just today they got lots of Christmas presents and its getting a little cramped.

I guess its better to go with the bigger, however if you're looking to save money, All Living Things® Luxury Rat Pet Home is the cheapest route and you seem to get more out of your buck. The levels are very nice and stable (not flimsy). Comes with a wheel (my girls didnt use it so I took it out), food dish, water bottle, and a thin hammock (didnt use either). Like I said, the cage isnt too small for two, but if you have more I would suggest looking into something bigger. I'd check into it if I were you! Hope you find something to your liking !


----------



## CarolineRose

I got the double CN for my first two girlies. It really dwarfed them at first but they grew in to it. And I have room if I ever want to get another rat  Provided the girls approve (they're the boss, I'm just the guy in the cubicle hehe)


----------



## Rattymonday

I have my 4 boys in a double Critter Nation with added Bass pans.. They and I both love it lol


----------



## Shadowfax

Two of these. One for the boys, one for the girls. Put lots of extra layers and rope round the cage for them to climb too. Looks small from the pic. But it's huge IRL


----------



## CarrieD

Shadowfax said:


> Two of these. One for the boys, one for the girls. Put lots of extra layers and rope round the cage for them to climb too. Looks small from the pic. But it's huge IRL


That's a great looking cage - I really like the way the top opens.


----------



## pipsqueak

VanceVEP72 said:


> Initially, I found the All Living Things Luxury Rat Home to be difficult to clean, but once we lived with it for a while and found the best arrangement for everything, it seems much better now. We only use one of the ramps between two of the levels. Having fewer ramps was part of the key to making it easier to clean. The girls don't really need them and they get much more exercise climbing the cage bars instead. If they ever get too old to climb like that, the ramps can make a return.
> 
> Also, I do agree about the shelves and the way the clips get hung up on the bars (causing the shelf to sit uneven). We've had a couple of the clips break which made it worse. The solution was to take a short self-tapping screw and a large washer and secure the shelf to the bars (similar to the way some food bowls attach to the side of a cage). Now they don't move around so much and cleaning is even easier.


 I actually ended up taking out all the ramps that the cage came with and storing them in a box. I replaced all of them since they were so difficult to take out. My boyfriend and I ended up just making our own little ledges, of different sizes and placing it all around the cage, along with long rope perches that go from one side of the cage to the other. They seem to really love it, they enjoy hopping all around to the different ledges, and they still are able to climb alot. They didnt really use the ramps much when we had it inside the cage.
Plus now its much easier for me to clean. but it is a bit heavier now. But nothing a little teamwork cant fix :] 
though if I wanted to I could lift it myself, its just easier with help.


----------



## Willeaux

I have a Martin's High Rise and two bird cages with the wire flooring removed and ledges added. :> I plan to get larger cabinent-style cages in the future.


----------



## Miscellaneous

I made one, but I may end up buying one if Ophia(my rat) finds an escape route. So far I've been able to fix every little hole or opening that she has found/made.


----------



## choco

I have my baby boys in a martins highrise at the moment, since they are quite small. I usually use the HR for quarrentine when needed but in a pinch with tiny babes it's passable. they'll be moving into my Martins R-695 at the end of the month, once I order new levels for it. I had a Cn before i bought Martins and I just hated cleaning it.


----------



## shawnalaufer

I have two Petco Rat Manors- one for the boys (3) and one for the girls (3) and think its a pretty nice cage. Its no Critter Nation, thats for sure, but I hope to upgrade when we move into a larger home. Right now there is just no room for an epic cage like that, let alone two!!!


----------



## Rubber Duck

I haven't had a rat in about 10 years or more. But I've always used bird cages and modified them.

They have a rack for a floor and a slide-out litter tray that makes for easy cleaning, and the rats aren't running around in their own poop and they stay clean longer. 

I'm using just a regular bird cage now with these 2 rats we got yesterday. It's about 1.5 x 3 ft and about 2 ft tall. I plan to make it about 4 feet tall by removing the top and extending the sides with 1/2" wire mesh. Rats can climb wire mesh and don't need any ramps or ladders in the cage.


----------



## newkid

I use a Reptibreeze Iguanarium. It's pretty big, 48"Hx36"Wx24"D. There's lots of room to climb! I just had to get creative making the different levels.


----------



## Risika57

My boys are in a flight cage from Cageworld. Its 18x30x55. I absolutely love it.


----------



## ratlover101

Midwest make some decent cages for rats. You can buy any small pet cages just along as they fit the criteria of your pet rat.


----------



## ratlover5

i own a All Living Things Pet Home for Rats http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4471000


----------



## Raturday

ratlover5 said:


> i own a All Living Things Pet Home for Rats http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4471000


Do you have two adult rats in that cage? It's not nearly big enough


----------



## ratlover5

yes i have 2 males but they are only in there when i am at school. when i am home the have free range of my room


----------



## ratlover5

Raturday said:


> Do you have two adult rats in that cage? It's not nearly big enough


y do *YOU* care what kind of cage *MY* rats are in. i can put them in this cage if i want. so who cares what you think and anyway the rat calculator say in was big enough for 2 rats and i also have a plain small bared hamster cage attached to the top so it is bigger.


----------



## Raturday

ratlover5 said:


> y do *YOU* care what kind of cage *MY* rats are in. i can put them in this cage if i want. so who cares what you think and anyway the rat calculator say in was big enough for 2 rats and i also have a plain small bared hamster cage attached to the top so it is bigger.


Because rats need big cages and this forum is here to educate people about THEIR rats so they have them in comfortable living conditions. Don't be so hostile. Don't come to a public forum and expect people not to comment about what you're posting, especially when it comes to the well being of animals.


----------



## likeaboss

Just breath.  Ratlover5, You asked multiple times for peoples opinions on other threads.


----------



## ratlover5

likeaboss said:


> Just breath.  Ratlover5, You asked multiple times for peoples opinions on other threads.


that was my firend asking she didnt want to get an account so i was asking for her.


----------



## ratlover5

*friend


----------



## likeaboss

So you & your friend have the same cage? I am confused. I'm sorry.


----------



## ratlover5

likeaboss said:


> So you & your friend have the same cage? I am confused. I'm sorry.


its ok and yes we do. that was her asking we kinda share this account


----------



## likeaboss

So regardless of who owns it. While we can't tell you what to put your rats in, The cage is too small for two grown rats. It's cruel to keep your pets that you obiviously love in that cage because they are crammed in there.


----------



## Babs

It is far too small, Ratlover  Larger cage cost more, but in the long run you'll save money if you just get one now. Plus it's very fun decorating large cages - lots more room for toys!


----------



## likeaboss

Like I suggested before, craigslist you can sometimes get them for close to nothing or free.


----------



## aripatsim

I have the All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home. It's $90 and I got it on sale for $67. And FYI, the dimensions at Petsmart.com are wrong. It is not that small! lol
My two boys really seem to enjoy it. I took out the wheel to save space (they never used it anyway, plus it's wire) and I took out the ramps , too. They used them but I figured I'd let them climb lol I might put them back in when I "remodel". I was sad for awhile there because they NEVER went in there hammock, but I noticed it was soooo cheap and it's nylon so it's not even soft. So I sewed some fleece around the outside and pinned it better and now they love it 

I will eventually upgrade my rats to the Critter Nation Double Unit, but we're happy for now.


----------



## cookiemistress

Brian said:


> sorry if any of these are repeated, if i missed any cages tell me and i can put it in


I have my boy in the savic chichi cage


----------



## 4mb3rnich0l3

I put what I own, but hope to upgrade to a CN or matrins some day


----------



## LadyVelvet

*Prevue Wrought Iron Small Animal Cage*


----------



## IOVERATS

Ferplast Furet Plus, that's the cage I've go, it looks small but it's not (I haven't got the rats yet but I've got the cage as its the biggest I could find in my area, and anyway, I'm gonna try and get them out for ages anyways )


----------



## PrincessRat

I have the single story Critter Nation cage. I love this thing, would never use anything else.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## trematode

I'd vote in the poll, but I'm not sure what cage I have.
It's by Superpet, but looks nothing like ones listed.
The bottom tray is metal, pulls out and is very shallow. The platforms that came with the cage are all made of mesh, not plastic like the ones on this poll or on the website. It is as large as the ones listed.

I did purchase it third-hand (a woman bought it second-hand and then decided not to get rats). I have no idea how old it is or where it was purchased from.


----------



## steviej1980

We just got our CritterNation yesterday!  The girls love it!!!


----------



## PrincessRat

trematode said:


> I'd vote in the poll, but I'm not sure what cage I have.
> It's by Superpet, but looks nothing like ones listed.
> The bottom tray is metal, pulls out and is very shallow. The platforms that came with the cage are all made of mesh, not plastic like the ones on this poll or on the website. It is as large as the ones listed.
> 
> I did purchase it third-hand (a woman bought it second-hand and then decided not to get rats). I have no idea how old it is or where it was purchased from.


Could you post a pic of the cage possibly?


-Rats are my life-


----------



## trematode

Taken from my phone. I'll have to ask the boyfriend to loan his camera cord so I can upload some good pictures of the rats and their set-up so far.


----------



## aripatsim

I actually upgraded my boys to the Feisty Ferret about a month ago.


----------



## Psychotyk

My cage isn't in the list... it's the "royal suite 95 double" by Savic, it really looks like a critter nation but it's blue xD


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls

Critter Nation with Bass pans as I don't bother with litter box training. A 116 quart? tote cage that was a oops litter boy cage for a few weeks along with nursery cage. A normal tote cage for a hospital cage. A two shelf purple wire deal that PETCO used to sell that doesn't break down that's my quarantine or intro cage. A small generic wire with metal pan that's a carrier. I also have somewhere the big version of my PETCO cage that I loved until I got the CN. I've had a Martin's, never again. I think I'm the only one to dislike those cages. Only using the CN now.


----------



## RatGirl06

I have the Ware Natural Wood Cage for Rats. Just the shelves and ramps are wood! It can be found at PetSmart - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470992&lmdn=Pet+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No .


----------



## LaTortue

I've had many different types of cages, including DCNs, R-695s, etc., but my current cage is definitely my absolute favorite. Its a powder-coated Martin's F-477 and I kinda wish I could live in it myself.


----------



## EndlessDream

I have a second-hand Ware Clean Living medium cage. Bought it in great condition with no shelves for $40, so I've zip-tied up some mesh and plastic organizers for shelves. It's a really great cage; very, very sturdy bars and easily customizable (can make it go anywhere from 20" to 67" tall with the add-on unit!). The large doors are just what I wanted! And it has a pull-out pan at the bottom. Although I don't know that I'd pay full price for it even if it was brand new. Probably better off getting a critter nation. But $40 for this big a cage for my two boys was a steal!


----------



## sarashine

What is everyone's experience with the _Super Pet Deluxe My First Home For Exotics? _I just got mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## lcs

I have the Prevue Hendryx. I wanted something that was a decent size, but that didn't cost as much as the CN as these are our first rats and I wasn't sure if we would have rats after this group. I ended up paying about $120 with shipping from an online place. It doesn't seem to be a very popular cage, but I like it. The only drawbacks are I wish the levels had more surface area and that there were more horizontal bars on the cage walls for ease of positioning things. Other than that it's very easy to clean, the door is large enough I can get my head and shoulders in and I love the shelf and the casters!

I do think my next cage will be a double CN so we can have males and females in the future. And yes, there will definitely be more rats in the future!


----------



## JinX

none of the above 

my boys have an all glass cage: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?52893-The-Mansion-%29


----------



## Meeeri

I ordered the Critter Nation Double yesterday, since it was on -20% sale on a Finnish shop. We will have our first rats arriving in January and after having seen the CND for the first time, all the other cages have looked so ugly... Well, at least our two girls will have lot of space!


----------



## kelii

LaTortue said:


> I've had many different types of cages, including DCNs, R-695s, etc., but my current cage is definitely my absolute favorite. Its a powder-coated Martin's F-477 and I kinda wish I could live in it myself.


What's the bar spacing on this cage?


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Due to economic reasons and habitat size regulations of my college, my boys are in a Super Pet guinea pig cage, which holds 2-3 rats. I get them out and let them roam on a regular basis as well as give them a ton of things to climb on. It's technically one level, but thanks to the hammocks, ropes, branch, misc hanging things, they now essentially have a split level cage. ;D


----------



## Hamsterific

My girls have a Super Pet My First Home for Exotics. I got it on sale (woohoo!!) and I think it's spacious enough for my two girls. Though I would love a double Critter Nation if I had the room for it.


----------



## Ruka

Well, I USED to have a double critter nation, but it got stolen while I was on vacation along with my entire house, or so it felt..

They are currently in a makeshift converted bird cage until this weekend, when they will be moved into a Ware Clean Living LARGE cage.




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1

No cage


----------



## elliott-and-louie

All living things luxury pet rat home 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997&lmdn=Pet+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Jackie

just bought a rat manor. If I get obsessed with rats, I swear to one day have a double critter nation though.


----------



## LillyFudge

I have a fairly large guinea pig cage for mine.


----------



## Eden10

LillyFudge you will want to upgrade soon...ratties grow so fast! Mine started out in a beginner home for rats...outgrew that mega fast! Then I had the All Living Things luxury rat home...finally I upgraded to a CN Double Unit! Phew! Now I'm set


----------



## portkeytonowhere

The cage I have isn't on the poll. But I have an All Living Things Luxury Pet Rat Home


----------



## PurpleGirl

I have three of this cage, the Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast.


----------



## graphite

I have a Marchioro Tommy 102, A Ferret Nation, an older all metal All-Living-Things cage, a Super-Pet my first home for exotics, and a Super-Pet chew-proof chinchilla home. And three big bin cages. ...And two little travel cages/carriers... lol

I gotta say, the Tommy 102 is probably my favorite. It is super wide and spacious and PERFECT for my elderly gentlemen. The tray is very deep and the colors are nice too, chocolate brown bars and a tan tray.


----------



## sara1991

I have the furet plus rat cage by ferplast. I did want the furet jenny rat cage but they had none in stock and I couldn't wait any longer lol x


----------



## a___smith

I have the furet jenny, bit bigger than the furet plus


----------



## skottiesgerl

Sooo I finally upgraded... the boys love it..


----------



## skottiesgerl

Sooo I finally upgraded... the boys love it..<img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33737&stc=1" attachmentid="33737" alt="" id="vbattach_33737" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33745&stc=1" attachmentid="33745" alt="" id="vbattach_33745" class="previewthumb">


----------



## ratclaws

I have the Furet Plus Ferplast cage and an Alaskan XL Hamster cage, which is as big as a Ferplast Mary but taller and deeper!

http://www.littlepetwarehouse.co.uk/product_thumb.php?img=images/8010690056760.jpg&w=299&h=300
http://media.mediazs.com/shop/customerpictureupload/112012/18/5501557592504272368/b400.jpg


----------



## dr.zapp

I have a cage not on the poll- The Ware chew-proof 3-level critter cage. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SZUW0W/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1







It is a good size for 2-3 males, easy to move around and clean, strong, foldable for storage and of course, chew-proof metal pan. Much cheaper than Martin's cages, but still a good quality cage.


----------



## rivergirl10

I own a hagen home for chinchillas cage. so far I really don't like it... its flimsy and the doors are too tiny. I have been thinking about getting a ferret nation..


----------



## RattieLove*

dr.zapp said:


> I have a cage not on the poll- The Ware chew-proof 3-level critter cage. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SZUW0W/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> View attachment 44650
> 
> It is a good size for 2-3 males, easy to move around and clean, strong, foldable for storage and of course, chew-proof metal pan. Much cheaper than Martin's cages, but still a good quality cage.


I was so close to buying that cage! But because of lack of reviews I was really unsure about it and couldn't afford to make a mistake. Ended up getting the Hagen Living World Ferret Habitat, which is the exact same cage as the Furet Plus but for some reason under a different brand. Anyway, how is the quality of that cage? Did you need to make any adjustments to it? Is it sturdy? What are the pros and cons to it? I'd love to know because if I ever need another cage someday that's what I'll be turning to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85

Mine is in the furet plus rat cage... Though not sure if it will be big enough for my two girls once they get bigger so looking to upgrade in September  

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/furet-plus-rat-cage-by-ferplast-15988


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove*

chezzy85 said:


> Mine is in the furet plus rat cage... Though not sure if it will be big enough for my two girls once they get bigger so looking to upgrade in September
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/furet-plus-rat-cage-by-ferplast-15988
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




The Furet Plus is large enough to comfortably house 3 full grown females  especially if you add another level. But of course bigger is always better, so if you have the money and space upgrading is always nice, if not, dont worry


----------



## chezzy85

I want to upgrade to something bigger anyway  they don't get as much time out if the cage as I would like all the time so it's not fair being in a smaller cage... Even if it is adequate! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp

RattieLove* said:


> I was so close to buying that cage! But because of lack of reviews I was really unsure about it and couldn't afford to make a mistake. Ended up getting the Hagen Living World Ferret Habitat, which is the exact same cage as the Furet Plus but for some reason under a different brand. Anyway, how is the quality of that cage? Did you need to make any adjustments to it? Is it sturdy? What are the pros and cons to it? I'd love to know because if I ever need another cage someday that's what I'll be turning to.


I write a detailed review on Amazon, follow the link in my post about the cage.


----------



## dr.zapp

WROTE... wrote... here it is- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SZUW0W/ref=cm_cr_thx_view


----------



## Raturday

I have the PH Prevue Rat/Chinchilla cage. It's awesome! Plenty of room for customization - http://imageshack.us/a/img15/9691/2y36.png


----------



## Ltukey

2 maine cage factory really big cages, a reworked pet store cage that's now a fixed 5fter, a 5ft rodentwire I think was maine cage but has no label, a cat cage I reworked to be taller&more suitable. bought my parents a great custom maine cage 5ft&highly recommend them built custom.


----------



## MattyB316

At this very moment I have a Ware Natural Wood Cage for Rats...and I HATE IT. However, I voted Critter Nation as I just a few minutes ago managed to snag one on Amazon for $100 shipped. If only it wasn't so dang heavy I wouldn't have to pay $40 for shipping to take away from the fact the actual price was only $56.

And by take away, I mean slightly, barely, not-even-gonna-complain take away because a CN for $100 is a GREAT deal lol


----------



## portkeytonowhere

Currently I have the All Living Things Luxury Pet Rat Home. Im looking to upgrade to a DCN and turn it into 2 cages. For spayed girls one level and my boys on the other

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti

I have a Rat Manor, but I so badly want a DCN!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tillyouise

i purchased the ferplast at pets at home then when my rats got larger i went to jtf frith and purchased an animall cage from there is massive and got multilevels and was just 40 pounds


----------



## olddeadpig

Here's a picture of my Ferplast Duetto. This is huge - 6 feet tall. I have had up to 10 girls living in it, it would easily accommodate several more. Currently has seven occupants - The Mole (sadly on her last legs), Birdy, Billie, Rosie, Newt, Ripley & Ghost. The cage can be split in two horizontally which I do periodically when I get new girls, so the kittens can grow a bit larger before introductions to the older girls. I bought this new from a German website about 3 years ago for £350 including delivery to the UK - which is a lot, but it's a pretty amazing cage.


----------



## ratsaremylife

I have _Super Pet Deluxe My First Home For Exotics But I hate it! It's all chewed through and we had to make a new base. The doors are to small also. And the shelves get yucky and are hard to take in and out. I am upgrading (hopefully) as I am asking for a DCN for Christmas._


----------



## Gannyaan

ratsaremylife said:


> I have _Super Pet Deluxe My First Home For Exotics But I hate it! It's all chewed through and we had to make a new base. The doors are to small also. And the shelves get yucky and are hard to take in and out. I am upgrading (hopefully) as I am asking for a DCN for Christmas._


I don't mind the shelves or the doors. I used to have the rat manor which had smaller doors and (IMHO) the shelves are even more of a pain .. 

It's the base that's caused me nothing but headache . Who designs a base of 0.3 cm thick plastic with no metal reinforcement for creatures whose teeth are harder than steel ?! Seriously?!? 

That stupid base has caused me nothing but headache! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife

Yeah, Gannyaan, my dad built me a wood base for the plastic one to sit in but now poop gets stuck in between the plastic and wood. No end to this annoying cage...


----------



## pip367622

Furet Furplus large cage, (UK) came to me with one grey platform, not complete, but hey it was free! - was told it was over £100 new, dont disbelieve it! meant to be for 4 rats, have two lovely dumbos, ad besotted! - nearly 5 weeks in, with our 1st rats, and loving them totally! 

Pip x


----------



## portkeytonowhere

I just purchased a double critter nation cage for my mischief. I also have a guinea pig cage that I use as a hospital cage and I have an all living things luxury pet rat home that my baby Dobby is in until hes old enough to be in with my older boys 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravaari

I don't know if someone already mentioned this cage, but I have the All Living Things Rat Starter Kit. I got it at PetSmart. They told me it was being discontinued and that I got the last one, but it is listed on their website. http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...6-5201419/cat-36-catid-600011?_t=pfm=category Maybe they decided to bring it back, or only the PetSmart I was at did that?


----------



## LeStan82

I have the Ware Living Room Series Ferret cage. It's a nice and large, my rats love it. Got a great deal on it off of craigslist. I really like it


----------



## Sassmasteroli

at the moment i have the Furet plus rat cage and mary rat cage but in a few days i'll be getting the Savic Suite Royale blue small animal cage, more space for my girls hopefully as the two new ones are in the smaller cage...


----------



## MeinTora

Ravaari said:


> I don't know if someone already mentioned this cage, but I have the All Living Things Rat Starter Kit. I got it at PetSmart. They told me it was being discontinued and that I got the last one, but it is listed on their website. http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...6-5201419/cat-36-catid-600011?_t=pfm=category Maybe they decided to bring it back, or only the PetSmart I was at did that?


I have two of these zip tied together so that my girls can access both cages and I love these cages. I hope this isn't true. Great price for the size of the cage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erik Ezrin

I'd like to hear more about the 5 people who said their rats free-roamed all day 
I'd like to let mine free roam everytime, everywhere, but I have firmly been told you cannot teach a rat not to chew on valuables such as cables and books, and since I have lots of those... not gonna let them free roam all day for sure. I wish I could tell them what they can and can not do, then my entire room would be their playground.


----------



## Nic

I own a Ferplast Duetto, but have 2 girls in a Jenny, and 1 in a Birthing Homemade Bin-cage atm!


----------



## Cyrix

I wanted a Petco Rat Manor but my GF wanted the "My First Home 3-Level Ferret/Chinchilla Cage" so we ended up getting that.


Anything smaller than a full-grown male will squeeze though the bars no problem. Both of our males went through a week of depression when they finally were too big to squeeze through (I am not even kidding, you should have seen them moping every time they failed to wiggle through). Overall I'd say the cage sucks and I am extremely jealous of everyone with a Critter Nation, but our rats do seem to love their home.

More on the downsides: Everything is chewable plastic, the cage in the photo on the box isn't assembled correctly so you can't use the box for assembly reference (no joke), none of the ramps will stay clipped to the bottom shelf (it's about a millimeter too thick), you have to tear down the whole cage to clean it, and it's not particularly great looking.


----------



## Effy

*I have a Samo 82 (couldn't remember the number but just looked it up!)

I've only used it for mice before...I wanted something HUGE compared to a mouse, so that on the odd days I couldn't let them out for free play, they wouldn't really mind. It's not SO big compared to a rat, obviously...but still a comfy home.

It's got a nice deep base and no major gap issues (had to put something across the hook part of the doors when it was for mice, as the smaller ones could fit through that, bt that was the only part) so it's pretty easy to start with.
You can have it at full height, or half height which I found really helpful when designing new layouts, because I'd do the more complicated stuff in the mid section, while removed, so my babies could stay in their cage if inspiration hit at a time of day when free play wasn't an option.

Apparently, they USED to have a large door on the front, with a smaller door inside that, but I only got one with small doors on various parts, which is THE only downside I've ever found with it. SO annoying to have to take it all off the base to put larger things in/get them out.

Which I guess is a downside I'm seeing now it's being used for a ratty home...as I'm not comfortable taking him out through a door almost the same size as himself. =/
So I have to take the cage off of the base just to take him out. Hassle.

Anyways....I haven't had Templeton in it long, but just figured I'd put it here in case anyone comes across one....I doubt I'd recommend it for rats purely because of the door issue...but if it were a cheap find, that is the only issue. (So far.)*

*These aren't my own photos, just ones I've found which show what it's like pretty well.*


http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/251251980101_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg

http://i63.servimg.com/u/f63/13/63/06/53/photo_10.jpg


----------



## Selz

I've just ordered a Blenheim Extra Tall Rat cage,






. http://www.littlepetwarehouse.co.uk...age-with-accessories-140cm-black-p-16833.html. Bar spacing is quite wide, so we're getting boys instead of girls in the hopes of a little extra chunkiness ;-). Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## spysquid

My Double Critter Nation my 2 girls are in (I love this cage):







My Martin R-695 (Rat Skyscraper)
My 2 boys are in this until they are introduced to my girls then they will all be in the DCN. This is a good cage for babies and girls or maybe two lazy boys but I hate cleaning it.


----------



## spysquid

Ravaari said:


> I don't know if someone already mentioned this cage, but I have the All Living Things Rat Starter Kit. I got it at PetSmart. They told me it was being discontinued and that I got the last one, but it is listed on their website. http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...6-5201419/cat-36-catid-600011?_t=pfm=category Maybe they decided to bring it back, or only the PetSmart I was at did that?


This cage my girls came in when I got them -I hope you like it- but I *hate* this cage, JUST BECAUSE OF THE PLATFORMS. The way you have to put them in is SO frustrating and the plastic is hard to clean and needs cleaning a lot because the pee just collects and doesn't go anywhere XP also it's really hard to put stuff like hammocks and hides in, it seems smaller than it is. The platforms are too small to put any hides or anything but food bowls on. Also not fond of the small doors XP the platforms and their ramps also can slide around.
I still have it for a quarantine cage (I like that you can fold it back down pretty easily.) Someone else mentioned putting two together and that is a great idea! I think it's a great starter cage but wouldn't want to deal with it forever, but that's just me :/
(I really hope you like it though! It's a really good cage for the price!)


----------



## Nina_tsunami

Hey guys, I'm ready to upgrade my baby boys, I was thinking of getting the Frisky Ferret cage by Prevue Hendrix. I've worked a lot with A&E cages based out of New Jersey, I have those cages for my birds. This PH seems to be similar to one of their small animal cages that I liked. But much more simple and easier to work with. I figured with some hammocks, perches, litter boxes and plenty of toys it would be an ideal boys cage. The boys seem to be much cleaner (oddly) than my females, so I have faith that they wont go poop crazy! To my point.. lol.. has anyone used this cage?


----------



## Cookie and Mischief

Me and my dad built a big homemade cage out of PVC and Hardware cloth, i'll try to find a pic sometimes and post it


----------



## amandanicollee

So my question is, my girls (about 5 and 8 mo) just ate through their cage. Small whole, nothing major but I had planned on getting them a larger multilevel but I dont have a TONTON of room in my room so I was thinking petco manor. But I saw the levels were wire. Isn't that bad for their feet and if so, what did you guys put instead?


----------



## Nebride

I've upgraded from an old, used guinea pig cage to a totally fab Martin's r690. Love it and so does Pepper!


----------



## sweetgreenpeas

Living in Switzerland, I could not find any of those cages... But my rats live in what we call the rat mansion... It is 39" x 20" x 55". It may not be the biggest cage out there but for 2 rats I seems very very spacious. I joke that they live better than we do proportionally... Then again the cage measurements said something like 8 rats comfortably at more space than the bare minimum... But I think Swiss laws are maybe a little stricter because I think here they each need to have the equivalent of 3 ft sq or something like that. You are also legally required to keep them in groups of 2 or more. They take their animal welfare really pretty seriously thankfully.


----------



## Dark_Sama

amandanicollee said:


> So my question is, my girls (about 5 and 8 mo) just ate through their cage. Small whole, nothing major but I had planned on getting them a larger multilevel but I dont have a TONTON of room in my room so I was thinking petco manor. But I saw the levels were wire. Isn't that bad for their feet and if so, what did you guys put instead?


I've got a rat manor myself! I have some of my boys in there right now; to cover the wiring I layer dog training pads and fleece, then clip them to the cage with binder clips. Its super effective (in that my boys don't try to tear it up, thankfully) and the pads keep the smell down. Its a pretty good cage for its size, and worth it if you need more room for your girls. c:


----------



## Felix

TamSmith said:


> I clicked CN because it's my favorite but I also have a Petco rat manor that got for free with a rescue. I HATE it. and a marchioro Tommy cage (not listed) for my single geri girl I got it used on craigs list and I LOVE it. I had a SP habitat defined for rats a few weeks ago but I hated it so much I gave it away to someone who promised not to use it for rats haha Oh and I also have some kind of huge SP cage that my mom found in the trash a few weeks ago. I'm not sure what kind it is because I didn't buy it. I'm going to clean it up and use it for a hospital cage. It's in great condition and had a whole bunch of unused things inside of it like a bag of food and a bag of bedding and a brand new igloo, wood chews, and toys. It's awesome that my mom just found it! I sanitized all the toys and froze the bedding and wood chews but threw out the food because it wasn't any good.


 Why do you hate the Petco Rat Manor and would you recommend a single unit Critter Nation? I want my rats to have space and room to climb and the rat manor looks like it has more room for that than the CN; I wish I could get a double but can't afford it right now so I got a single that's on its way but is it much worse / tinier than the double:/


----------



## mimsy

If you look up dimentions the rat manor is: *16.5" L X 22.5" W X 32" H

compared to the scn not counting the stand: 24 x 36 x 24

The scn is quite a bit bigger. Because the doors large on the scn you will have an easier time putting in large items, such as wheels, large hides, litter boxes or big bins for digging.*


----------



## Felix

see though it's way shorter; I hear it is a better cage I just like the idea of multiple floors


----------



## mimsy

I think the rat manor is very nice for rats, the door are just not really nice for humans.

My boys cage is the same sq ft as the dcn, but it does have more shelves. The doors are not full like cn, but they are still very large, so easy to get stuff in and out of.


----------



## Tiwohunter

I have Rat Manor but just got a DCN for $100 off Craigslist - headed home now! Yay for a much better cage that I already love.


----------



## Summer102

Brian, you missed the kaytee my first home multilevel for exotics


----------



## Lach2016

I have the first my ferret home it is quite large for my 4 girls they love it only down side is the one door opens and is hard to clean.


----------



## Kelsbels

Savic Royale Suite 95 Double, it's comparable to the DCN.


----------



## rats+and+books

I use the Ferplast Ferret Cage Furet XL for my two rats


----------



## cinnamoroll

Homemade, because my man is crafty and I couldn't find anything big enough in stores.


----------



## LoveWithRats

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Prevue-P...53398&wl11=online&wl12=17632117&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Mr.Ratatouille

I own a Savic Zeno 2 that I received for Christmas!


----------



## kkmsom92

Just bought a Critter Nation last week for our rats we will be getting in a couple weeks! I hope they like their new home.


----------



## raqathta

Hi--why do you hate the rat manor? I have one and my boys have done well in it.


----------



## raqathta

Petco Rat Manor. Roomy; the black color makes it unobtrusive. You can modify the arrangement somewhat. One of the features I like best about it is that you can close off access to the top half if you have to separate your ratties temporarily. It's horrible to put together, though--drives me nuts.


----------



## comprar

I wanted a Petco Rat Manor but my GF wanted the "My First Home 3-Level Ferret/Chinchilla Cage" so we ended up getting that.


----------



## trico

Felix said:


> see though it's way shorter; I hear it is a better cage I just like the idea of multiple floors


It's shorter but you can add the add on unit which makes it even taller than the Rat Manor. You can't add on to the Rat Manor!!​


----------



## Rana

trico said:


> It's shorter but you can add the add on unit which makes it even taller than the Rat Manor. You can't add on to the Rat Manor!!​


Well, actually, you can! You just need a second Rat Manor and to get crafty. Back when I had my first girls I bought a second Manor and attached it to the side of the first for double the space, like so:










Getting more vertical space would be more of a problem, I agree, unless they've changed the construction significantly since I last owned one, but it's already a decently tall cage on its own in my opinion, so I'd still expand sideways if I was going to do it again.


And to keep my post on-topic, this time around I am using a modified rabbit/guinea pig cage! Its main selling point was that it was free, but with a bit of hardware cloth and some baskets/hammocks to make multiple levels, it's a nice big space for my two new babies.









(Still a work-in-progress in this shot, but you get the gist)


----------



## blackjack

I have the boys in an exotics cage at the moment, but I don't feel like that's really enough space for four males. As soon as everyone's big enough to go in one with 1" bar spacing, they'll move into a large rabbit/guinea pig cage I have. It's 4' long x 2' wide and has two extra levels.


----------



## Brittykb

Rana said:


> Well, actually, you can! You just need a second Rat Manor and to get crafty. Back when I had my first girls I bought a second Manor and attached it to the side of the first for double the space, like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting more vertical space would be more of a problem, I agree, unless they've changed the construction significantly since I last owned one, but it's already a decently tall cage on its own in my opinion, so I'd still expand sideways if I was going to do it again.
> 
> 
> And to keep my post on-topic, this time around I am using a modified rabbit/guinea pig cage! Its main selling point was that it was free, but with a bit of hardware cloth and some baskets/hammocks to make multiple levels, it's a nice big space for my two new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Still a work-in-progress in this shot, but you get the gist)


Rana can i ask what you used around your cage? I just got a rabbit cage and trying to find something for around it in case they can fit through the bars! Lol 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rana

Brittykb said:


> Rana can i ask what you used around your cage? I just got a rabbit cage and trying to find something for around it in case they can fit through the bars! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Sure! I used hardware mesh, like this stuff, that I cut to size and painted. The mesh is kind of difficult to work with- you'll need strong wire snips, and maybe gloves when you're cutting it- and you'll need to secure it well so the rats can't push up underneath the mesh and escape- I used spare wire to attach it to the cage bars, other people prefer zip ties. A rat-safe paint like Rustoleum is also essential, since the uncoated wire will absorb urine smells! They do make PVC coated wire mesh which doesn't need to be painted, but I couldn't find any at my local store- and if you do find it, it's a dark green color you may not like.


----------



## Brittykb

Rana said:


> Sure! I used hardware mesh, like this stuff, that I cut to size and painted. The mesh is kind of difficult to work with- you'll need strong wire snips, and maybe gloves when you're cutting it- and you'll need to secure it well so the rats can't push up underneath the mesh and escape- I used spare wire to attach it to the cage bars, other people prefer zip ties. A rat-safe paint like Rustoleum is also essential, since the uncoated wire will absorb urine smells! They do make PVC coated wire mesh which doesn't need to be painted, but I couldn't find any at my local store- and if you do find it, it's a dark green color you may not like.


Ok thank you! Ill have to go and see what we have at the stores around here. Lol colour doesnt matter to me as long as they cant get out and kitten paws cant get in! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RK800

I currently have some ware brand cage. It's multi level and while it is technically big enough for Babes right now I do want to upgrade to a Kritter Castle by exotic nutrition or Critter nation when we move next month.


----------



## MeineRatten

Brian said:


> sorry if any of these are repeated, if i missed any cages tell me and i can put it in


Savic Suite Royal please  that would be ours, and maybe savic knock down as well (we got both)


----------



## The Mewtilator

D.C.N. (Double Critter Nation) 

Used to have only two rats living in it, but they have passed away after approximately two years. So am now deciding on whether or not I want to get more rats or another pet that could live in this cage which there doesn't seem to be very many of... Rats, Chinchillas, Ferrets, or a Hedgehog seem to be my only options. Maybe a hamster or some Degus.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers

I have one that isn't on the list. It's the "Prevue Pet Products 528 Universal Small Animal Home, Dark Gray". I got it off amazon. My male rat is loving it.


----------



## Ratsypatsy

I have 8 male rats that I house in a double long and triple high Critter Nation, and I have 5 females that I house in a double long and double high Critter Nation.


----------



## gold bracelet

I have an assortment of home made fenced in areas, yet I am adding Critter Nations quickly.
Perhaps the most effective way to transform a straightforward outfit into an exquisite troupe is by wearing an arm band in supplementing shadings or one that supplements your outfit's example or print. You can purchase reasonable arm bands, similar to the tempered steel arm band included here, on Internet stores, for example, our own, which convey a wide range of women's decorations like rings, adornments, boggle wristbands, silver arm groups, genuine silver arm groups and gold cross frill.
*gold bracelet*


----------



## sephiroth

I have an assortment of home made fenced in areas, yet I am adding Critter Nations presently.


----------

